# please id this for me



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its solitary and has great coloring.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres a closeup


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

positive ID on this one, frank you wanna throw your 2 cents in?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
man lookin at first pic i was like damn u got a bad taste in decor


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

AzNP said:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> man lookin at first pic i was like damn u got a bad taste in decor


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It has all the appearances of someone snorting too much diatoms.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

HAHAHA, that was a good one nitro!!!!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Original.... nice1


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Take care of your fingers Nitrofish, those fish are dangerous


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i hear that fish is low fat and delicious :laugh: awesome post nitro!

Joe


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

update, it got eaten


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> update, it got eaten


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

this is the reason i like this site


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

thats cool lmao


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

funny i thought it was part of some decor at first-wtf, yogurt!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

haha, not my type of P


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> update, it got eaten


LOL :laugh:

I told you not to shoal those bastards, not even with lowered temperatures... :sad:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> update, it got eaten


 I wonder how it will be a 'carnage' vid of that ferocious Piranha!!!!









Jim


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Great specimen!!!


----------

